

Founder Indicted! $590k from Angels Went to $2k Loft and $26k in Groceries - citadrianne
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/08/15/entrepreneur-indicted-after-investors-590-k-allegedly-produces-no-website-just-tribeca-loft-and-26-k-in-groceries/

======
acangiano
Take a look at the source of that page:
<http://pastie.org/private/tlskiu3wxnwgisqq14sr8a> Any tech person could have
seen through the bullcrap.

------
pavel_lishin
Headline is inaccurate - he moved to a place that cost $2k more a month. I
wonder what the actual rent was - $2k/month in manhattan is pretty cheap.

------
samstave
I know of a person in the valley who seems to have done something similar. One
whom I avoid like the plague! I am happy this doesn't appear to happen all
that often.

